# Deal's Wheels "Racer"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a fond affinity for these old Dave Deal kits. I sold all of my original kits off maybe 15 years ago, and there's a few I could kick myself for selling. Fortunately, I've managed to replace a lot of them and with all of the reissue's the last few years my collection is slowly filling in the gaps again. I had the original "McClapper" version of this, this is the "Funster" version simply called "Racer". I had a little fun with the paint work, it's build just box stock.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------

